# amplificador 150watts mosfet con+- 55v



## andresssdj (Mar 19, 2008)

hola les adjunto este amplificador que encontre en un software p2p, espero que lo analizen y me den sus opiniones. 
saludos


----------



## r_battista (Abr 30, 2008)

es muy simple , ni siquiera tiene fte de corr constante en el par de entrada lo que hara que el pop del encendido despierte a los vecinos , no tiene proteccion, por lo demas podria andar aunque yo no confio mucho en solo 2 transistores para 150W , hay que enfriarlos muy bien 
saludos


----------



## cronos (May 5, 2008)

pues seria cuestion de probar tiene una estructura similar al melody.


----------

